# Happy Chat Thread



## QuintinsMommy

so hows everyone tonight ? 
and if you don't know me
I'm Rome, 20yrs old single mother of quin


----------



## leoniebabey

Hi rome :) how are you and quin ?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

good just got in from my parents house, quin is now sleeping :) how are you?


----------



## ~RedLily~

Hi :wave:
I'm never going to get to bed at this rate, I seem to be looking for an excuse to stay up :haha:


----------



## Char.due.jan

Hey :) I'm just listening to my new arctic monkeys album.


I'm charlotte, 17 and have a 4 month old named Luke.

How are you? Xx


----------



## divershona

Hey rome! im normally in bed about 4 hours ago but im wide awake for some reason lol

i'm shona and have a 6 month old terror called kaya!


----------



## leoniebabey

ah im okay, LO is sleeping has been for ageeeees! so i should really sleep but i have too much on my mind to even contemplate it :(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

leoniebabey said:


> ah im okay, LO is sleeping has been for ageeeees! so i should really sleep but i have too much on my mind to even contemplate it :(

whats on your mind?


divershona said:


> Hey rome! im normally in bed about 4 hours ago but im wide awake for some reason lol
> 
> i'm shona and have a 6 month old terror called kaya!


6 months already??? wow



Char.due.jan said:


> Hey :) I'm just listening to my new arctic monkeys album.
> 
> 
> I'm charlotte, 17 and have a 4 month old named Luke.
> 
> How are you? Xx

is it any good? i heard some of their music


----------



## Leah_xx

Hey Rome
how are you?


----------



## Char.due.jan

Yeah it's quite good :) I prefer their older stuff but it's good all the same x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Leah_xx said:


> Hey Rome
> how are you?

good, my mom asked me to make her a website for her puppies she is expecting lol from her chihuahua but Im on bnb :haha:
and you?


----------



## Leah_xx

QuintinsMommy said:


> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> Hey Rome
> how are you?
> 
> good, my mom asked me to make her a website for her puppies she is expecting lol from her chihuahua but Im on bnb :haha:
> and you?Click to expand...

hah thats funny. 
im pretty good. trying to draw up my tattoo


----------



## Unrequited

well hello,
im jaz and my LO is riley :happydance:


----------



## Unrequited

double post :/


----------



## Leah_xx

hi Jaz


----------



## Unrequited

Leah_xx said:


> hi Jaz

hello how are you?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hey jaz why you stressed?


----------



## Leah_xx

Im pretty good.
How about you?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Leah_xx said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> Hey Rome
> how are you?
> 
> good, my mom asked me to make her a website for her puppies she is expecting lol from her chihuahua but Im on bnb :haha:
> and you?Click to expand...
> 
> hah thats funny.
> im pretty good. trying to draw up my tattooClick to expand...

oooh are you good at that?


----------



## Leah_xx

I've drawn a few things. 
but havent got one yet.
Im trying to put together one of gracelynn's hand


----------



## QuintinsMommy

btw I knew a girl named jas(with an s) with a baby boy named riley before ! strange!


----------



## Unrequited

QuintinsMommy said:


> hey jaz why you stressed?

men :dohh:
who needs them they just do your head in:haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh cause im trying to think of something to cover up a tattoo i have


----------



## Leah_xx

whats the tattoo that you want covered up.
i did draw my cousins tattoo


----------



## Desi's_lost

Its only 9:49 and i'm already tired :haha:
I feel like an old woman.


----------



## Leah_xx

im right there with you desi.
i was up till almost 2 last night


----------



## Unrequited

its 2:51 here:dohh:


----------



## AriannasMama

I'm gonna get Arianna's birthday in roman numerals somewhere on my body. I loooove tattoos :dance:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

big mistake :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Desi's_lost

Unrequited said:


> its 2:51 here:dohh:

Oh wow o.o If I was you i'd be crying tomorrow. 

Leah, same. I got stuck in a tv show :haha:


----------



## Unrequited

Desi's_lost said:


> Unrequited said:
> 
> 
> its 2:51 here:dohh:
> 
> Oh wow o.o If I was you i'd be crying tomorrow.
> 
> Leah, same. I got stuck in a tv show :haha:Click to expand...

i know 8am ive got to be up to take my brother to school then go look at a horse :dohh:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Rome, have you ever heard of Mike and Ike's, the candy? Maybe you could just add the "and Ike's" to it and a few of the candies or something.


----------



## Unrequited

Desi's_lost said:


> Rome, have you ever heard of Mike and Ike's, the candy? Maybe you could just add the "and Ike's" to it and a few of the candies or something.

Mike and Ike's???
they sound nice were can i get some?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Ive been thinking of putting

Spoiler
Myke Hunt *(say it outloud)*
 but then im like uhh too rude?


----------



## Desi's_lost

Unrequited said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Rome, have you ever heard of Mike and Ike's, the candy? Maybe you could just add the "and Ike's" to it and a few of the candies or something.
> 
> Mike and Ike's???
> they sound nice were can i get some?Click to expand...

Depends on where you live.

Heres the site though: https://www.justborn.com/mike-and-ike


----------



## Leah_xx

Desi i couldnt sleep and i was dealing with FOB of baby drama

Hahah Desi i like that and i love mike and Ikes


----------



## QuintinsMommy

and i do know what mike and ikes are we have them here. would be kinda cute if i got some little candys around it lol


----------



## Unrequited

QuintinsMommy said:


> Ive been thinking of putting
> 
> Spoiler
> Myke Hunt *(say it outloud)*
> but then im like uhh too rude?

:haha: i just realised what saying it means and just fell of my chair :haha:
id deffo get that


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Leah_xx said:


> Desi i couldnt sleep and i was dealing with FOB of baby drama
> 
> Hahah Desi i like that and i love mike and Ikes

eek what happened?


----------



## Leah_xx

stupid things. 
and the candy around it is a yes!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thats shitty, sometimes i feel sad my FOB isnt around then I thank god I dont have to deal with him


----------



## Desi's_lost

Yuck Leah, when i hear all the crap girls go through sorting out visitation and such it sometimes makes me glad that fob and i split long before Syri was born. 

Rome I dunno what thats from so i cant tell if its rude or not :haha:


----------



## Unrequited

Desi's_lost said:


> Yuck Leah, when i hear all the crap girls go through sorting out visitation and such it sometimes makes me glad that fob and i split long before Syri was born.
> 
> Rome I dunno what thats from so i cant tell if its rude or not :haha:

say myke hunt really fast you will get it then


----------



## Leah_xx

yeah i go the end of this month,


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:wink: 
desi my fob and I broke up the same week I got pregnant LOL


----------



## Leah_xx

oh wow Rome


----------



## Desi's_lost

Unrequited said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Yuck Leah, when i hear all the crap girls go through sorting out visitation and such it sometimes makes me glad that fob and i split long before Syri was born.
> 
> Rome I dunno what thats from so i cant tell if its rude or not :haha:
> 
> say myke hunt really fast you will get it thenClick to expand...

:rofl: I get it now! that would be hysterical. might make for awkward moments when children try to pronounce it at the beach or summit though.


----------



## Desi's_lost

QuintinsMommy said:


> :wink:
> desi my fob and I broke up the same week I got pregnant LOL

Talk about a busy week!


----------



## Leah_xx

Guys im off to get a shower
its 10:10pm....
ill be back to have more laughs and conversations with you


----------



## Leah_xx

nvm 
no shower tonight...tomro am i guess before shopping
gracelynn woke up


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Desi's_lost said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> :wink:
> desi my fob and I broke up the same week I got pregnant LOL
> 
> Talk about a busy week!Click to expand...

story of my life, its like if its not horribly ironic its not happening to me


----------



## Unrequited

Leah_xx said:


> nvm
> no shower tonight...tomro am i guess before shopping
> gracelynn woke up

typical children :haha:when ever i go to do anything riley wakes up:dohh:


----------



## Desi's_lost

QuintinsMommy said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> :wink:
> desi my fob and I broke up the same week I got pregnant LOL
> 
> Talk about a busy week!Click to expand...
> 
> story of my life, its like if its not horribly ironic its not happening to meClick to expand...

:hugs: The way I look at it is luck has to bounce back so pretty soon good luck is going to fall from the sky and make things less sucky for you. 

Aw Leah, I hate when that happens. Or worse you go to take a shower and theres no hot water xP


----------



## Leah_xx

haha im use to it
my mom was like give her to her gpa 
i was like im ok i can get one in the am
desi- i know! there are 7 of us living here... normally grace gets put in swing when im alone in the bathroom with me so i can shower
jaz where di u get ur single mom thing


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ya i also like your single mom thing


----------



## Unrequited

Leah_xx said:


> haha im use to it
> my mom was like give her to her gpa
> i was like im ok i can get one in the am
> desi- i know! there are 7 of us living here... normally grace gets put in swing when im alone in the bathroom with me so i can shower
> jaz where di u get ur single mom thing

normally https://www.photobucket.com (but the search engine is a tit but if yo take time you do fing really nice ones)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

quin comes in the shower with me.


----------



## Unrequited

QuintinsMommy said:


> quin comes in the shower with me.

i don't have a shower:growlmad:


----------



## Leah_xx

i never thought about taking her in the shower with me
haha just got out of it.
my dad told me to go get one cause i was stinky..haha not really
so i went and got one really quick


----------



## Unrequited

Leah_xx said:


> i never thought about taking her in the shower with me
> haha just got out of it.
> my dad told me to go get one cause i was stinky..haha not really
> so i went and got one really quick

i didn't even realise you were gone


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yea quin loves the shower bit of a pain tho cause he doesnt let me under the water
he started coming in the shower with me soon as he could sit on his own


----------



## Desi's_lost

I have a ghetto ass shower xD. Because the ceiling slopes so I had to get one of those long shower hose head things and run it to the other side of the claw foot tub in the upstairs bathroom. Then put up two shower curtains to keep the water in, but its awesome and I love it cause its my franken-tub.


----------



## Leah_xx

hmm 
might have to try that here sometime soon


----------



## Unrequited

https://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s251/Madleyinlovecwh/singlemomwhoneedsaman.gif

https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h122/triinax3/single-mom-solo.png

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f142/mommiesdestini/My%20Quotes%20Icons/Single_mom.gif

https://i418.photobucket.com/albums/pp265/everettlady/Myspace%20graphics/Proud_single_mom-1.gif

https://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff131/khalisah_j/single%20mommy/singlemom-dothebest.gif

https://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff131/khalisah_j/single%20mommy/LadyOrionsingtnmom.gif

https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i178/Tiff_Ryker/thsinglemoms.gif

https://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n148/cmavism/singlemom.gif

thought id post these for you ladies


----------



## Leah_xx

thnk u 
i found mine


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oooh!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i like the 2nd one how do i like use it? is there any way to get it smaller?


----------



## Unrequited

QuintinsMommy said:


> i like the 2nd one how do i like use it? is there any way to get it smaller?

https://media.photobucket.com/image/single mom/triinax3/single-mom-solo.png?o=7&sortby=sevendaysview

scroll over the image click share then get link code


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oops wrong thread


----------



## bbyno1

Anyone hereee?lol
Im well stressing! Got to be packed up by Saturday evening and can't seem to get anywhere:( Only packed 3 boxes which isn't even the kitchen! OH is at induction today for his job so no idea how im gunna get all this done with Aliyah.
Whats everyone up to?


----------



## JoJo16

i hatteee packing!!

alice just sneezed weetabix all over me was rather disgusting :/ we really need to start getting up earlier lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

bbyno1 said:


> Anyone hereee?lol
> Im well stressing! Got to be packed up by Saturday evening and can't seem to get anywhere:( Only packed 3 boxes which isn't even the kitchen! OH is at induction today for his job so no idea how im gunna get all this done with Aliyah.
> Whats everyone up to?

good, just got up its just after 9am here
my roommate wants me to wake her up at 9:30 so we can go to her parents house but i know when i do she will be like wake me up in another 30 mins :dohh:


----------



## bbyno1

I hate packing too but love unpacking lol. Having so many viewers im not getting anywhere!
Sounds like me :haha: What you gunna do at her parents house?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i hate packing and unpackin


----------

